# Which portable



## shootnmiss09

Hey-

I am fairly new to ice fishing and I am wanting to buy a portable. I narrowed it down to the Frabill 6120 Trekker, and Clam Fish Trap Yukon. I am leaning towards the Trekker, just cause it is about $200 cheaper then the Yukon. I was wondering if anybody has had experience with the Trekker? What do you think of it? Is the material good on it?

Thanks
_shootnmiss09


----------



## jtillman

I have the Trekker and like it. I was going to go with the Yukon or the Otter (Lodge??) because I think both of them are better (Yukon has the best seats by far, Otter has the better sled)....but I got a really good deal on the Trekker, so I bought that one.

It's good quality overall, I HATED the seats and replaced them. I was concerned about the material of the tent, but have had no problems. Stays warm, and on a real windy day, didn't seem any louder or quieter than normal (when compared to other tents). Good luck.


----------



## cavedude

Im gonna throw it out there and say that you should get a fish trap voyager. It is the exact same as the yukon but hold 3 people rather than 2. Too much room is better than not enough room


----------



## Goosepride

Yukon or Voyager in my opinion. The Otters are good but you have to buy the seats separate in most cases. The Fish Traps come with pretty nice seats actually. I currently use the Fish Trap Pro and am looking for a two or three man as we speak.

Goose


----------



## shootnmiss09

I do like the clams, but they are too much money for my budget. I think the trekker looks good but, i jsut wanted some opinions. The seats dont look the best, but that should be ok. The size is good and so is the weight. I just was wonderign if the material is good, and will last a long time?


----------



## cavedude

I'll jump in again and say that you get what you pay for.....i guarantee that if you buy a clam, you wont be disappointed :beer:


----------



## gonehunting

Voyager with three seats $479.00 at L&M Fleet Supply in Detroit Lakes, MN. Call before making the trip.


----------



## shootnmiss09

Hey-

So from what I understand ppl tell me get a clam, and i wont be disappointed. I would love to get a clam, but im just a kid and aint got that kinda money. The Frabill Trekker is in my price range, but I dont got any stores around here to go look at one. So in teh meantime, I need your guys' help. Good or bad about the Trekker

THanks
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## fargojohnson

pretty much are all the same. get the one in your price range and you will be happy. in a few years you might have more money to get the bigger and better one. you might not even like ice fishing so you wont be out alot of money. in short get the one in your price range. i was in the same boat a few years ago. i went with one in my price range and i cant be happier with it. i got a nordic 4-person... they dont even make these things anymore. good luck with what you get. all about the same. :sniper:


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Spend the extra money now on a Clam and you will be glad you did in the long run. Have owned my Yukon going on 4 years and still in tip top shape!!


----------



## Goosepride

Mallard - what do you carry that Yukon in? I'm looking at one but drive a Chevy Colorado and looking at dimensions, there's no way I can fit it in my truck!

Thanks


----------



## shootnmiss09

So from what i am gathering everyone says clam is the way to go. I would like to but aint got the money. You have been alotta help. BUt i would like a few more opinions on the Trekker.

Thanks
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## MallardMayhem21

GoosePride 
I have a half ton Chevy pickup, with it pushed all the way up to the front I can still fit a 20 lb. propane tank or auger behind it. If you are going to be fishing by yourself quite often maybe you want to look at the Clam Guide. They are nice but when sitting down feels like your knees are in you chest and sitting on the ice. I have a buddy that has a yukon and it fits in the back of his S10 but I can't remember if he puts it on the tailgate. That could be an option unless you have bed cover. Let me know what you decide on.
MM21


----------



## cavedude

shootnmiss09 said:


> Hey-
> 
> I am fairly new to ice fishing and I am wanting to buy a portable. I narrowed it down to the Frabill 6120 Trekker, and Clam Fish Trap Yukon. I am leaning towards the Trekker, just cause it is about $200 cheaper then the Yukon. I was wondering if anybody has had experience with the Trekker? What do you think of it? Is the material good on it?
> 
> Thanks
> _shootnmiss09


It seems to me that you narrowed it down to one portable. With all the information that has been given to you and you are still determined to say no to the clam, you may as well buy the trekker and view the pros and cons first hand. The clam corporation has been discussed with good reviews. But you better buy something, Icefishing is here!!! :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09

Well i have a few friends i can go with this year. And save up money for the end of teh season when the yukons, are on sale. Cause some ppl say the trekker has a poor fabric, so i dont want to buy one that wont last to long. So i guess i will prolly save to the end of teh season

Thanks for all the help guys
=Shootnmiss09


----------



## mnhunter3815

Goosepride said:


> Mallard - what do you carry that Yukon in? I'm looking at one but drive a Chevy Colorado and looking at dimensions, there's no way I can fit it in my truck!
> 
> Thanks


i have a chevy silverado crew cab short box 1/2 ton and my voyager just fits i cant close the tail gate.i just either run a tie strap to keep it in the truck or i just lift up the gate and rest the back on the gate.


----------



## mn_bowhunter

I too bought the portable I could afford last year. It got replaced this year. I bought the otter magnum lodge and love it. I bought it without seats and made a frame to sit inside the sled and covered the top with 5/8" plywood and carpeted it. I mounted cheap boat seats that are in my opinion more comfortable than the ones you can buy. The sled is the best and the fabric seems to be the same quality as the clam. I spent 479 for the house and another 60 for two seats and the rest was just misc stuff I had laying around. For a retail price of 599 the voyageur wasn't worth it to me because I got a better house for less. I did look at the trekkers and like said before you get what you pay for. The canvas seems a little thin and weak on all of Frabills stuff and the trekker is insanely short. I'm not even sure my 4'11" fiancee could stand up in that thing. My best advice would be to wait and search for a used house or save up for a better house.


----------



## usmcjsy

I gotta Trekker and there is nothing wrong with it. It does the job just fine. If you plan on living in the dang thing dont even bother with the portables. I just like the Trekker to go out scouting different lakes and areas. If I was gonna set up a base camp I would not even mess with the portables.


----------



## goosehunternd

Fish trap X4 is the way to go if your guna do it, bought one last year will never fish out of another portable


----------



## killitandgrillit78

i waited till end of year and got a brand new in the box fishtrap yukon for 250.00!!! It also fits in the back of my jeep grand cherokee. i also noticed that there are some used ones online only used a couple of times for 300.00 with hitch and cover. ive fished in many different shantys, and the otter and clams are top of the line. most comfortable and quick to set up and tear down. Plus you can store a 20lb tank of lp with a power auger, and all fishing equipment in it. the choice is obvious. if you have patience. good luck! :sniper:


----------



## Ref

Can you tell me where you found one for $250?

Thanks.


----------



## killitandgrillit78

Got lucky. a fishing buddy drives truck. he stopped by the gander mountain warehouse in wisconsin and got mine. plus he got quite a few otters for almost the same price. the otters were spoken for or i would have grabbed me one of those. they don't have a catalog as of yet so anything that doesn't sell goes right back to the warehouse and sits. he asked what they wanted for the shantys, they told him, and he said ill take em all. lol. seen them on clearance at some stores for 399, but with a 150.00 shipping cost. Plus i seen online used a couple times for 300. Keep them peepers open and GOOD LUCK! :sniper:


----------



## shootnmiss09

man you got a steal! I was tempted to wait, but couldnt wait that long, and decided to fork out the extra money!


----------



## gonehunting

Check out the otter outdoors website. They are clearancing several green versions of their house packages. Or you can go with the new blue or ice camo versions. Nice looking units.


----------



## canuck901

Im looking for a fishtrap yukon
wheres the best place to buy one?
for a good price...around $300-350

thanks


----------



## shootnmiss09

I don;t think you will be able to find one for taht cheap, at least not to easily! I got mine last year for $500, and just looked at Cabelas and the new one is $550. In your price range, you will probably have to look at used ones. Great Portable though, and would highly recommend it! any questions about it, just ask!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Check out the new Trekker Deluxe, new heavy fabric, front and rear doors, new Max Venting, sweet comfortable seats. A bit more but you get what you pay for and more. Sit in both the Trekker and the new Deluxe model Trekker, and you will soon see what I mean by Deluxe.

I opted for the new Frabill Commando, a super 1 man rig with a deluxe seat and front door access...64" head room and 10 square feet of front fishing area. A roomy well made 1 man with lots of storage. I just set it up this morning in about an hour, a very nice unit for sure.


----------



## cast&amp;blast

I am a Trap man from way back - but after looking at the new Frabils I would have to say I would have a hard time resisting one! Listen to Eddy - they aren't just a step above the old Trekker - they are about 5 steps above. You'll be noticing alot more black/grey portables on the ice on the coming years.
And Eddy should know - he gets to play with this stuff all day at work!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Ya frabill has really done it with the tekker dlx...last year my buddy bought a trekker 2 and when i fished out of it i was always telling him id never buy one of these cuz the seats arnt comfortable and the canvas is too thin...but i did like the size, weight and how the seats could collapse or come out unlike the clams cuz there that rea support bar...but now with the DLX they fixed the seats and the canvas and i'll be getting one


----------



## Goosepride

I've sold my Fish Trap Pro (nothing wrong with it, just needed something bigger) and I'm moving up to the Frabill Predator. That is an outstanding portable. A little spendy, but less than competitors...


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I think you will be very pleased with the new line from Frabill. There is more quality and value packaged in these new models than I have seen in a long time. A major leap for Frabill and I think we will see more bold moves to come.

I predict more user upgrade ability with the existing new models with nifty add on's to dress them up.

The trend for "Tweaks" has not gone unnoticed by the Frabill team. We should see interesting options to fallow, making great shacks even better....not obsolete.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I think you will be very pleased with the new line from Frabill. There is more quality and value packaged in these new models than I have seen in a long time. A major leap for Frabill and I think we will see more bold moves to come.

I predict more user upgrade ability with the existing new models with nifty add on's to dress them up.

The trend for "Tweaks" has not gone unnoticed by the Frabill team. We should see interesting options to fallow, making great shacks even better....not obsolete.


----------



## itsallgood

cast&blast said:


> I am a Trap man from way back - but after looking at the new Frabils I would have to say I would have a hard time resisting one! Listen to Eddy - they aren't just a step above the old Trekker - they are about 5 steps above. You'll be noticing alot more black/grey portables on the ice on the coming years.
> And Eddy should know - he gets to play with this stuff all day at work!


Sounds like a fun job where does he work ?


----------

